# Chemex beans



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm getting back into my brewed coffee and have just bough a chemex, a new kettle and an electric grinder (wilfa).

I was wondering if anyone could recommend me some beans to try out in it as a starting point. Something light and fruity that would work well in a chemex I guess is what I'm after. From any of our usual trusted list of roasters.

James


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Rocko from Avenue or Foundry, Kenyan from Avenue?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Blue Note from Small Batch - specifically blended for filter methods and although I haven't had the current edition, previous ones have been ace.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Made one of the best chemex I've ever had with this tonight: https://www.unionroasted.com/los-lajones-natural-caturra.html


----------

